# Pool Day!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

First off, I'm sorry for the major picture overload that you are about to endure.  However, I couldn't narrow it down any further. LOL

This is Harleigh's sequence of "dock diving" (more like dock falling, LOL)

































My brother came over to swim as well and he ran into the greeting committee.









Harleigh decided to take Grace for a walk, LOL.









Time for some play time.

















Then more swimming... and attempting to jump off.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I'll just sit right here, is that okay? K, thanks!









My Harleigh girl! <3









This picture literally cracks me up. Taffy has a huge pool that she can swim in any time she wants, yet she chooses the horse trough. LOL









Harleigh meets Stomper the Donkey









Toby









Tebow









Taffy









Fancy pants <3

















(Evil) Lucy


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE these pix Nikki!!! 

Harleigh is such a ham!! I think she'd make a great dock dogger! :smile: Looks like she had a very fun day, sleep tight pretty girl!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are great!
Looks like everyone had lots of fun!
Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## RustyStickers (Mar 13, 2011)

Your photos are just wonderful!!!!!!! Your animal family is so beautiful and everyone including humans look so content and very happy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone  We had a blast and Harleigh sure knows how to make everyone laugh with her dock falling, LOL.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are great pictures but I just love the one with Taffy in the horse tank, that is so funny. Silly dog.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pics, and what happy looking critters you have! 
And what is this apologizing for posting so many pics nonsense?! We don't apologize for such things around here! :tongue:


----------

